# Remove Carbon Filter?



## Underwater City (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a planted tank, (not heavily planted, about 10 plants in a 40 gallon), and was given the advice to remove the carbon filter because it would take away nutrients the plants needed.

I did not want to do this but thought, hey, I'm new, "they" know better than me.

It's been four hours since I've done this and my water is cloudy. My water is always at least a little tiny bit cloudy, (always...it never ends), but after removing the filter, it's worse. I just did a 50% water change today...and it was looking pretty good...now we're back to cloudy.

So, planted tank experts...what are your thoughts on the carbon filter for planted tanks? Should it be removed? Will this cloudiness go away or should I put the carbon filter back in?


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I have pretty much always used carbon in my planted tanks. After about two weeks the carbon loses most of its filtering ability and does pretty much nothing at that point. It is there to filter out the chemicals in the tank including but not limited to nutrient supplements. If you are concerned that the carbon will starve your plants it shouldn't unless you have high maintenance plants in which case I am not certain about. 
Anyway, the point that I am trying to get to is there is the possibility that when you removed the carbon it might have just kicked loose some of the crap that was filtered to your mechanical filtration and clouded the water with that. Give it a day or two to do its job and see what happens.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you think the carbon was helping keep your tank clear, put it back. For carbon to be useful however, it needs to be changed regularly and only last about 2wks. I think the verdict is not completely out on whether it will pull nutrients from the water. Personally, I don't use unless I need to. It is a form of chemical filtration and I choose to not use chemicals unless there is no other alternative.


----------



## Underwater City (Nov 6, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> If you think the carbon was helping keep your tank clear, put it back. For carbon to be useful however, it needs to be changed regularly and only last about 2wks. I think the verdict is not completely out on whether it will pull nutrients from the water. Personally, I don't use unless I need to. It is a form of chemical filtration and I choose to not use chemicals unless there is no other alternative.


I can agree with that, not using chemicals if unnecessary. Today it looks a little better. From the front it looks like it did after my water change, (still...a tiny bit cloudy..not a lot, just a very slight haze), but from the sides, it's still a bit cloudy. I'll wait another day or two and see if it clears up.

I have also purchased a UV sterilizer. I'm sure there are many opinions on that, some will hate it, some will love it. I've done everything by the book and that slight haze never goes away so I'm giving it a try.

Anyway, the fish don't seem to care that the carbon filter is gone so as long as they are happy, I'm happy.


----------



## phil_n_fish (Nov 19, 2011)

I used to have a SW reef tank and using carbon resulted in phosphate levels which killed off alot of my useful algae. If my memory serves me right, plants actually decrease the phosphate level in saltwater enviroments. Idk about freshwater but i assume its like the same concept.

I just recently started a 40 gallon planted freshwater tank and I am using carbon. I put in a dose of plant vitamins every week and I have over 12 fish living in it. My plants are still green and doing fantastic.

My opinion- If u put in a weekly dose of plant vitamins($8 bottle) you should be alright. And if you think about it, the positive results overcome the risk of carbon because carbon removes harmful chemicals that can be floating in the air that can be transfered into your aquarium when the outside air mixes into the water inside of your filter or airstones.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I don't use any mechanical filters.

If a tank gets cloudy I kill the lights and stop adding food until it clears. then resume with less duration lighting and less feeding.

my .02


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

beaslbob said:


> I don't use any mechanical filters.


You mean Chemical? Sorry, just wanted to clear that up. Also, If you are a smoker and have any air pumps going then take a look at the hose where it is connected to the pump and you will see nasty yellow nicotine stains on the tubes. I know I do.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

TypeYourTextHere said:


> You mean Chemical? Sorry, just wanted to clear that up. Also, If you are a smoker and have any air pumps going then take a look at the hose where it is connected to the pump and you will see nasty yellow nicotine stains on the tubes. I know I do.


actually I do mean mechanical filters and by that anything that has a mechanical pump regardless of the actual filter media.

I used to smoke inside and had tanks that ran for 5+ years with descendants from the original cycle fish.

I usually don't go into all the reasons why the lights out no feeding works. 

but in that case it is entirely possible the carbon filter was removing waste and uneaten food. when the filter was turned off there was then "excess" food causing the cloudiness. So I adjust the lighting and feeding by first stopping both then resuming with less of both to return the tank to balance then keep it that way.


my .02


----------

